# Fear and Training



## hungfistron (Apr 3, 2009)

> The practitioner of budo is soon confronted by a crucial problem: fear. Training bouts, although most often conducted in a friendly spirit, are not without risk. One who has been at the receiving end of some hard blows will likely feel apprehensive about further engagement, and experience the paralyzing effects of fear: the body contracts, internal energy ceases circulating, reactions become uncontrolled. In the grip of this negative emotion, it is no longer possible to view the situation clearly, and for that reason, to confront it adequately. In the case of real danger, the consequences can be traumatic. As long as a man can be possessed by fear, he cannot attain true mastery. Freeing oneself from fear is a decisive step on the path.




Article.


----------



## Nomad (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice post.

Deliberately confronting small fears (like performing in front of an audience, sparring with the possibility of getting hurt, public speaking, etc) can act as a form of inoculation when bigger things loom.  

You've built up a history of success against fear, which hopefully will stand you in good stead when confronted with more serious crises.  Of course, no guarantees in this as everyone is different.


----------



## MilkManX (Apr 3, 2009)

Osu!

Yes. It can be jarring to get hit. I find the more I spar the less it effects me.

Still when you get swept or maybe thrown. Its a new ballgame and you have to readjust.

The best way is to keep on keeping on!


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 3, 2009)

There's a saying I am fond of that I took from my teacher.  "A karate student should be hit frequently and occasionally hurt."  The adage comes to mind here when discussing fear and how to eliminate it.


----------

